

Dilbert on Software Architects - knarfd
http://www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert20122245080304.gif

======
jcromartie
My title contains the word "engineer." That's what I'm good at. At least, I
think. I'm good at solving problems, building tools, and doing the design and
engineering for a system or feature.

However, there's no "engineering" to be done at the moment. Some days I wish
they _would_ just change my job title to "code monkey." It would really be a
better fit with the actual work.

------
zach
The Roman Emperor Majorian described himself as one "who still glories in the
name of senator." I glory in the name of "programmer." I would prefer nothing
more, regardless of what my other responsibilities may be, because it's the
most pleasing title to me.

------
edw519
I prefer "Programmer Emeritus". I ask my clients to kiss my ring. (For some
clients, I put my ring in my back pocket first.)

------
DanielBMarkham
I like "code monkey"

I've had all kinds of titles: PM, architect (project, enterprise, and system),
senior developer, lead, tech lead, design team lead, DBA, trainer, mentor,
coach.

I've had 'em all -- and I like "code monkey" the best.

------
ocastaneda
I think Wally's dream is possible! Especially if we consider architecture as
the "normative restriction of design freedom."(Dietz, 2007) And if successful,
I think Wally should start his own company!

<http://ocastaneda.weblog.tudelft.nl/2008/03/04>

------
evilneanderthal
I want the title Artifex.

------
thaumaturgy
Wally could always quit his job and become a cartoonist ...

------
systems
"Systems Analyst" any one!!!

